# From me to all of you



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 27, 2013)

A simple wallpaper that I created using Gimp.
Feel free to use it on your desktop :beer







*Download 1600x1200*


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 27, 2013)

Good work! I like wallpaper texture, so I think I'll order a t-shirt. Thanks for sharing it :beergrin


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 27, 2013)

Just one update 






*Download 1600x1200*


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 27, 2013)

That's iimpossible! You can't do that in Gimp! You have to use Photoshop!!!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes. You can. Use Layers and Alpha to Logo -> Alien glow effect 
Ps. I have no idea how to use photoshop. The only tool that I use is Gimp that after 1,5 year I start understand a little how it works


----------



## fonz (Feb 27, 2013)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> drhowarddrfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say it's a pretty safe bet that @drhowarddrfine was being sarcastic


----------



## kpa (Feb 27, 2013)

That's awesome :beergrin


----------



## fonz (Feb 27, 2013)

Is there any chance of a transparent picture featuring just the daemon itself? I'd like to paste it onto the SGI background I'm currently using.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 27, 2013)

Unfortunately No. A lot of times I search exactly the same but never found it. Maybe I haven't search so much.


----------



## jwele (Feb 27, 2013)

I dig it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Feb 28, 2013)

I finally made the daemon with transparent background.
Please PM me to send the file. Everywhere I tried to upload the png is converted to jpg and loses transparency.


----------



## fonz (Feb 28, 2013)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I finally made the daemon with transparent background.
> Please PM me to send the file. Everywhere I tried to upload the png is converted to jpg and loses transparency.


Kudos. Trying to make an existing image transparent often results in ragged edges, but this looks real nice.


----------



## grigorovl (Mar 1, 2013)

Where is the 2048 x 1536 version?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 1, 2013)

> Where is the 2048 x 1536 version?


If you really need this resolution I will create it.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 1, 2013)

Î—ere we are: http://postimage.org/image/eg8xfh7vz/full/
2048 x 1536 resolution


----------



## fonz (Mar 1, 2013)

When I'm done tinkering with my x11-wm/fvwm2 setup I'll post an actual screenshot in the appropriate thread, but here's the background (converted to JPG) I'm currently using on my netbook (hence the rather modest size).






Edit: I know the edges of the SGI cube look rather ragged, but I couldn't find anything better than this.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 1, 2013)

This one looks good for MATE desktop environment.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 1, 2013)

This I made it when I was completely bored. Is not so good but I post it. Nothing to lose.





Download 1920x1200: http://postimage.org/image/ku8hkpc77/full


----------



## fonz (Mar 1, 2013)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Is not so good but I post it.


It's good enough for my collection of FreeBSD backgrounds that I use with a custom-made background rotator


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 1, 2013)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> This I made it when I was completely bored. Is not so good but I post it. Nothing to lose.


@sk8harddiefast as you said, did it in bored status... but look good too, mate.



			
				fonz said:
			
		

> Edit: I know the edges of the SGI cube look rather ragged, but I couldn't find anything better than this.


@fonz has artistic vein like Vincent Willem van Gogh, no doubts :e

Gimp has a filter in tribute to best artist of neo-impressionism, called van-gogh-lic. See source here.


> â€œLICâ€ stands for Line Integral Convolution, a mathematical method. The plug-in author uses mathematical terms to name his options... This filter is used to apply a directional blur to an image, or to create textures. It could be called â€œAstigmatismâ€ as it blurs certain directions in the image.
> 
> It uses a blur map. Unlike other maps, this filter doesn't use grey levels of this blur map. Filter takes in account only gradient direction(s). Image pixels corresponding to solid areas of the map are ignored.



Reference: http://gimp.open-source-solution.org/manual/plug-in-lic.html.


----------



## fonz (Mar 1, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> @fonz has artistic vein like Vincent Willem van Gogh, no doubts :e


Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I'm a worthless artist. The background I posted will look familiar to those who have used SGI machines of the '90s (the Indy, more specifically) and is more about nostalgia than anything else, which is why it probably won't look particularly spectacular to anyone who has never used any of the old SGI stuff. Moreover, the worst money I ever spent was on my guitar and amp: as much as I love rock music it turns out that I myself can't play worth sh** - there goes another dream up in smoke


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 2, 2013)

The Beastie with no background... I have been looking for one for ages 

Where did you find it? Did someone with artistic talent need to manually cut around the edges or something?

When you get time, please share it with me since I don't really like FreeBSD's official logo and have always been jealous of the OpenBSD artwork lol.

Also, sk8harddiefast would it be possible to get a copy of the "I Am The Daemon Inside You" but without the lens flair? 

All the wallpapers on this thread are pretty great.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 3, 2013)

> The Beastie with no background... I have been looking for one for ages
> Where did you find it? Did someone with artistic talent need to manually cut around the edges or something?


I didn't find it. I made it 
Pm me your mail to send you the Transparent Daemon.


> Also, sk8harddiefast would it be possible to get a copy of the "I Am The Daemon Inside You" but without the lens flair?


And here are the new "I Am The Daemon Inside You" recreated from the begging






Download 1920x1200: http://postimage.org/image/cx8nyzj8j/full/


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 3, 2013)

Cool. Thanks for that


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 4, 2013)

Download 1920x1200: http://postimage.org/image/pbodgw48n/full/


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 4, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> @fonz has artistic vein like Vincent Willem van Gogh, no doubts :e



But can he run fast and bite hard like Bandit van Gogh?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 4, 2013)

Download 1920x1200: http://postimage.org/image/kxty15yz5/full/


----------



## fonz (Mar 4, 2013)

Uniballer said:
			
		

> But can he run fast and bite hard like Bandit van Gogh?


No, but I can freefall faster than any dog can run, does that count for anything?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 4, 2013)

Download 1920x1200: http://postimage.org/image/ro50bixd5/full






Download 1920x1200: http://postimage.org/image/9jdle6fxv/full/






Download 1920x1200: http://postimage.org/image/9pdxecgvd/full/


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 4, 2013)

I know some of them may not be so good. Just I post all my wallpapers. Even the bad ones.


----------



## fonz (Mar 4, 2013)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I know some of them may not be so good. Just I post all my wallpapers. Even the bad ones.


Don't be so modest, what I've seen so far is very nice; certainly good enough for a periodically rotated background. And I noticed you posted one with a hexagon structure similar to something you posted earlier, that was pretty damn cool!


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 4, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> No, but I can freefall faster than any dog can run, does that count for anything?



Of course, but not if you're on the ground (gratuitous video link).


----------



## fonz (Mar 5, 2013)

Uniballer said:
			
		

> Of course, but not if you're on the ground (gratuitous video link).


Yeah, on the ground I stand no chance but judging from this I should be able to keep my distance as long as we're in the air


----------



## Crivens (Mar 5, 2013)

They can go solo as well.

And even on the ground, the german shepherd dog is now bred for looks, not for ability. Maybe they can run faster than me, but not around tight corners. 

But that only distracts from the wallpapers, really. Need to insert some of them into the background folder. Nice work!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 5, 2013)

This is the FreeBSD version of a very known NetBSD wallpaper!!!






Download 1920x1200: http://postimage.org/image/eijxv21xz/full/






Download 1920x1200: http://postimage.org/image/tb4bknk99/full/






Download 1920x1200: http://postimage.org/image/eqqdcfx5h/full/


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Mar 6, 2013)

Download 1920x1200: http://postimage.org/image/bt7bmvkyv/full/


----------

